# It's spinning around again.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Another UK Rubik's cube contest has been announced, so practice time for me. If anyone wants to come along, or take part, or just wants to know more about this great hobby, just let me know. Here's a recent video of me practicing.






And here's how I do it.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I need at least 1 full minute to solve 3x3!! Lost by default =(


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> I need at least 1 full minute to solve 3x3!! Lost by default =(


You can come along anyway, that's quite good times; Mr Rubik's himself could only get about a minute. Leather in the post tomorrow by the way, too busy today.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

well ive had one of these for about three years and never once completed it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A guy at my work is pretty fast. But those guys are crazy.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> A guy at my work is pretty fast. But those guys are crazy.


Those guys! It's me!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey is that you, cool


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Yep. one of the best in the country I am ...


----------

